
Artificial Intelligence Gets Its Own Sports Column, a Technology First - Cortexia
http://worldnews.se/tech/2016/08/24/artificial-intelligence-gets-its-own-fantasy-sports-column-a-technology-first/
======
amperexorange
The Bitter Buffaloes will be unstoppable this year...

